# Breakfast cereals?



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

I am a cerealoholic and have to have some type of cereal with rice milk every morning. I will give up my dairy if I have to but never my cereals.To everyone who regularly consumes cereal: What cereals are least likely to give you D attacks?What cereals are MOST LIKELY to give you D attacks?Mention any cereal you like. Please don't feel shy about admitting to eating "kid's cereals." I promise not to judge your level of maturity by what you eat.Three cereals that give me the least grief are Cheerios, Kellog's Corn Flakes, and an off-brand version of Corn Chex.Three cereals that are guaranteed to send me to the bathroom are: Kellog's All Bran, Post Grape Nuts, and many of the granola cereals by Post


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

Kellogg's Raisin Bran gives me the least trouble - D or C...I think that's because I'm so used to it. I get into trouble if I don't have it every morning.


----------



## cmack (Jun 30, 2000)

Granola causes me to rush to the bathroom within minutes of eating it. Not necessarily "D" but it just makes me go! No other cereals bother me too much - I'm a cereal lover too!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Have you tried Rice Chex and other rice cereals such as Rice Krispies?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi:I rarely buy boxed cereals. I like to get whole grain cereals that you cook up yourself, since they usually have more fiber, and I can control how much, if any, sweetener I use. And I can add my own fruit and nuts in. There are some really good multigrains, oatbran and oatmeal.







Offhand I can't think of the brand names, and I'm here at work so can't look. I know one is Bob's something.I've never had any of them cause me D.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

Love my cereal,too. NO PROBLEMS with Cheerios, Rice Chexs, Special K, Corn Flakes, oatmeal or cream of rice. I Don't like sugar on my cereal, so all of the above are plain. Don't know how anyone can stomach granola and all those heave cereals, but more power to them if they like them. Good luck! Cindy in Arvada


----------



## Nan (Jul 14, 1999)

Andy - I mainly eat Kellogg's Frosted Mini-Wheats, Cheerio's and Raisin Bran Crunch. I love the Post cereals such as Great Grains and Fruit and Fibre. I mainly stick to the first ones I mentioned cause they go on sale more and there are more coupons in my area. I've had problems with regular cooked oatmeal. Has anyone else?


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I almost always eat puffed rice for breakfast. Very gentle on the tummy, even on bad days. I also like rice chex and rice krispies, although those do have sugar in them while the puffed rice has nothing but rice in it. Anything with bran or oat bran or anything like that sends me running. There was one brand, I can't remember the name but it was something like Oat Squares or something like that, that one always killed me within 5 minutes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

The only cereal I can tolerate first thing in the morning is regular oatmeal cooked in water, and I usually add low calorie syrup on it, but NO milk.In the evening if I get hungry I can usually tolerate a bowl of most regular cereals, as long as they don't have a lot of bran in them, and I can even put a small amount of milk on them! Go figure!


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I can only tolerate chex rice or puffed rice. Of course w/ no sugar so they are sorta bland.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I haven't found a single breakfast cereal I can tolerate--from nice, healthy Cream of Rice (without milk) to my kids' Cap'n Crunch or Fruity Pebbles, which I occasionally grab a handful of when I'm really starved and there's nothing else to eat in the house. Every kind I've tried gives me D within 24 hours. Even oatmeal cookies set me off.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Cereals with a lot of wheat might give you trouble. Especially something like raisin bran. A lot of my friends even have problems with this cereal.(non-ibsers)Boxed cereal tends to be high in sugar or ultra refined and won't really last you until lunch. If anything it is the milk which gets you there.ScottySwotty


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Grape nuts are good to me when I gotta have cereal, but my typical breakfast consists of 2 Lifestream brand soy toaster waffles and 2 EB (Egglands Best) eggs. The protein punch of this combo really gets me through a morning.


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

I agree with most of these posts that suggest sticking to rice or corn cereals.I admire the whole grain health philosophy to a certain extent. Unfortunately, most IBS-D types like myself are adversely effected by them. Whole grain cereals may be just the thing for people with normal BM's but my GI system cannot tolerate them. I rely on my other nutrients from vegetables and supplements. A lot of folks are knocking simple carbohydrates, but I have a system that seems to be indifferent to them energywise. Sugars give me no more or less energy than fats. I have never experienced the phenomenon that people refer to as a "sugar rush" in my whole life. I have the same lag in my energy levelthat starts at 2pm no matter what I eat for lunch or breakfast.I forgot to name another cereal (whole grain) that travels through me like an avalanche in the Alps. It's the Wheat Chex. Corn Chex and Rice Chex are fine but no box of Wheat Chex shall ever cross the theshold in my home.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I am IBS-C with extreme bloating. Also, I am severely underweight. I wish I could eat cereal, but it is too much food for too few calories (not calorie dense). Granolas and crunchy bran cereals make my bloating much worse, and I can taste them 24 hours later! I have to stick with calorie-dense breads for breakfast.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'd rather have a bowl of coco puffs!Love 'em. Could not live without coco puffs. When they changed their name to choco krispies for a short period of time I was distruaght!mmmm. ..tasty...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Wheaties are generally pretty good for me on the mornings I eat cereal. Most mornings, tho, it's toast, oatmeal or Cream of Wheat mixed with jam (no sugar or milk).I generally find the rice milk (Rice Dream being my favorite) lightens the taste a bit.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I can eat rice cereals, toasted oatmealsquares, smart start, regular oatmeal,I cant eat shredded wheat, I used to be able to and it seemed to help but I quit and now Icant seemed to get started on it again.It seemed to give bulk in my BM but the cramping is awful now I guess I could start a few a night and build up. Because lately I've had some C


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

has anyone ever tried Kashi?? Its loaded with fiber!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

don't do great with milk and was raised on this breakfast- i miss it! haven't tried soy or rice milk...just don't know if palate can handle it.when i do have a touch of skim milk, any brand of raisin bran is good.also, i am always have nausea, maybe vomiting in the am so cant eat for hoursdo best on a banana or a bowl of regular oats with water and raisins and dates some flaxseed no sweetners- tastes good and real


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Andy,I wish I could eat cereal every day but I can't, I almost always get D soon after. I really don't know if it is the cereal or the milk. I might try the rice milk.What's it like ? Skim milk ? Linda


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

linr, No, rice milk doesn't taste much like skim milk. There's also an enormous difference between the plain and vanilla flavors. Since it tastes very little like dairy milk I no longer like the taste of dairy milk. It's strange how you become accustomed to something that you may initially have an aversion to. Give the rice milk a try if you like. I strogly recommend using the ENRICHED rice milk, however.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

Hi-I am IBS-C and I've had good luck with eating All Bran Buds, and I usually mix some other type of cereal with it. Just a little, to change the flavor so I don't get so sick of the same thing everyday. Sometimes I mix Crunchy Raisin Bran, sometimes a few bite size shredded wheat squares. This breakfast is filling, and has really helped with the big C, along with the Metamucil, too. I have to eat toast when I eat cereal, though, or it makes me feel sick-so I have the thin, wheat bread with it. No wonder it fills me up, HUH?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

For those of you who do well with wheat bran cereals, I recommend Kellog's Complete Wheat Bran. Pretty tasty for wheat bran cereal.I used to have it every morning, b'not 'ny more (big-time D-trigger)!Cheerios: Doesn't cause my stomach any distress, but repeats on me for hours. I keep tasting Cheerios well past lunchtime. Ugh.Grape Nuts: Lands like a lead brick and just sits there. No, thanks.Cinnamon Toast Crunch (my kids' favorite): Too much sugar. Can you say: "gas" boys and girls?So guess what? I don't eat cereal any more. So why are you listening to me?------------------Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

the best sourse of fiber that I have found comes from eating *Wheat n Bran* that is all that is in it wheat and wheat bran. I eat it dry,(no dairy) or add a little olive oil, which is good for the colon. ------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2000)

I have been eating the Kashi Go Lean cereal for the last couple of weeks and have seen a decrease in the D that I have, almost to the point of C. It has 10g of fiber per serving.


----------

